# Rust 2K Maxima



## srh50 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have rust developing on the passenger side rear , where the lower end of the door meets the body. Can't figure out why the paint would wear off here. Looks like NISSAN had some kind of patch over this area on both sides. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## alphacma (Jul 9, 2006)

This is where rocks can hit the car when you don't have splash gaurds installed. The patch was a good idea, except it doesn't reach high enough up the jamb.


----------



## srh50 (Jul 10, 2006)

The car does have splash guards. It id strange that it looks like sand paper was run over the spot. There are no dings from rocks.


----------



## srh50 (Jul 10, 2006)

alphacma said:


> This is where rocks can hit the car when you don't have splash gaurds installed. The patch was a good idea, except it doesn't reach high enough up the jamb.


I rust looks like sandpaper was used, it is very consistent. There are no dings from rocks and there are splash guards on the car. Looks like a manufacturing defect that they tried to cover up with a little patch.


----------

